# Camping in Providence Canyon



## JKJeepGirl (Feb 20, 2015)

Has anyone camped up Providence Canyon on Spring Creek? I'm a big planner and am planning our first camping trip for springtime. I've been on Google maps and it seems like there are some good spots up there. Any thoughts or personal experience up there would be so helpful.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I hate to rain on your parade, but a few years ago the Forest service fenced off a lot of the traditional camping areas in Providence Canyon. Then when they rerouted the road, they cut off a few more. There are only a couple of good camping spots left up Prov but being so close to town, they are occupied 90% of the time by semi permanent residents. The road above the quarry isn't maintained at all and is pretty much a rockslide littered with broken driveshafts and oil pans. The creek itself is little more than a ditch that you can step across in most places, so if your husband is looking for a place to fish you may want to reconsider. Just being truthful.


----------



## JKJeepGirl (Feb 20, 2015)

Kevin D said:


> I hate to rain on your parade, but a few years ago the Forest service fenced off a lot of the traditional camping areas in Providence Canyon. Then when they rerouted the road, they cut off a few more. There are only a couple of good camping spots left up Prov but being so close to town, they are occupied 90% of the time by semi permanent residents. The road above the quarry isn't maintained at all and is pretty much a rockslide littered with broken driveshafts and oil pans. The creek itself is little more than a ditch that you can step across in most places, so if your husband is looking for a place to fish you may want to reconsider. Just being truthful.


Thanks for the input. That sucks!!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Is that the place in cache valley?? I've always been told that place is haunted, people swear by it


----------



## JKJeepGirl (Feb 20, 2015)

drsx said:


> Is that the place in cache valley?? I've always been told that place is haunted, people swear by it


It is in Cache Valley. Haunted?? Haven't heard that one. How so??


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I won't go as far as to say it's haunted, but it is a weird place. The geology in the canyon is different from anything in the surrounding area. There is a giant rift on the south facing slope that goes from Welches Flat to where the road breaks over the top. It's just weird how that was formed. Hidden benches on the side of the mountain, springs and waterfalls that pop up then disappear, even the plant varieties are different from anything you see in the surrounding areas.

Lot's of truck drivers and dozer operators lost their lives too trying to bring limestone down from the quarry when it was in operation. Steep grades and overloaded trucks are a bad combination. Even today it is a treacherous place, seems every year there is a fatality or serious injury among the ATV and dirt bikers that frequent the canyon, not to mention the number of snowmobilers swept to their deaths in avalanches near the summit over the years. I dare say it is the most dangerous place in the Cache National Forest.

If you want a surreal experience, park up in the quarry on a dark night during a rainstorm and listen to the rocks and boulders cascading down the mountain side from a thousand feet above. It ain't no surprise to me that some think it haunted.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

We did bring a nice three point out of there one year, but I'll never go back on that road!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

The Naturalist said:


> We did bring a nice three point out of there one year, but I'll never go back on that road!


Oooh, do tell.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Found some pretty good places. If you hike up as though you were going to peak millville peak from Providence canyon, you'll find all sorts of wonderful places to pitch a tent. I think it would be best on the milville ridge line though at the lower areas of it. The view towards the the hardware ranch is beautiful, and you wouldn't be very far from the top either.


----------

